# rifarsi gli occhi



## Boursicoton

Bonjour,
Dans un texte j'ai trouvé la phrase suivante : "in ogni caso, ti saresti r*ifatto gli occhi"* en évoquant une belle femme qu'il aurait vue mais je ne trouve pas l'équivalent en français.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?
merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Boursicoton,
Heureux de te retrouver, cela faisait une paie! 
Dans ce cas-ci, aucun doute n'est permis: "tu te serais rincé l'oeil".
Stammi bene
Matou


----------



## tania sperduti

Salut, je confirme la traduction de matoupaschat; l'expression idiomatique a en fait la valeur de "se réjouir la vue", si l'on peut dire comme ça on français..


----------



## matoupaschat

Merci, Tania, mais tu as raison: comme je connais Boursicoton, il préférera une expression plus neutre du genre "tu aurais apprécié" ou "elle te réjouirait la vue".
Ciao.


----------



## Boursicoton

matoupaschat said:


> Merci, Tania, mais tu as raison: comme je connais Boursicoton, il préférera une expression plus neutre du genre "tu aurais apprécié" ou "elle te réjouirait la vue".
> Ciao.



Bonjour, merci pour vos réponses. Je retiens les expressions " tu te serais rincé l'oeil" et "tu aurais apprécié"... acr il s'agit d'une conversation entre deux mécaniciens d'un garage.. j'attends d'être plus loin dans ma traduction du 3ème Buttichi pour me décider.
Encore merci  et à bientôt


----------



## elwadi

Ciao Boursicoton, Matoupaschat, occore leggere tra le righe. Les deux mécaniciens parlent de femmes. L'un demande à l'autre s'il aurait trouvé une nouvelle maitresse.


----------



## matoupaschat

Elwadi, tu as l'esprit vraiment mal tourné, un peu trop je pense pour une traduction comme fait Boursicoton. Va regarder les dicussions qu'il a "initiées" dans son profil et tu comprendras mieux le style de l'auteur auquel il se dévoue corps et âme. 
Ciao.


----------



## Boursicoton

matoupaschat said:


> Elwadi, tu as l'esprit vraiment mal tourné, un peu trop je pense pour une traduction comme fait Boursicoton. Va regarder les dicussions qu'il a "initiées" dans son profil et tu comprendras mieux le style de l'auteur auquel il se dévoue corps et âme.
> Ciao.



Merci Matoupaschat. Tu me connais vraiment bien. Mais pour Elwadi je vais situer la phrase dans un contexte plus large :
quote : Vi ho sentito parlare con una donna, signore, disse il ragazzo
E che donna! disse l'uomo, accompagnado l'esclamazione con un gesto della mano. Ha detto di abitare a Junin. Peccato che tu non l'abbia vista, magari la conoscevi. In ogni caso, ti saresti rifatto gli occhi; unquote

De cette façon Elwadi comprendras mieux qu'il ne s'agit pas de maitresse mais d'une femme très belle connue du ragazzo 
La solution de Matoupascaht me convient mieux mais merci à vous deux
Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Merci, Boursicoton. Tu me fais vraiment plaisir . 
Tanto di cappello per l'impegno  , e, mi raccommando, non vergognarti di scrivere ogni tanto in italiano di pugno tuo .
Matou.


----------



## elwadi

Ciao, peut être que j'ai une  vision autre que la votre. merci quand même.


----------



## coolwop

elwadi said:


> Ciao Boursicoton, Matoupaschat, occore leggere tra le righe. Les deux mécaniciens parlent de femmes. L'un demande à l'autre s'il aurait trouvé une nouvelle maitresse.



Non. "Rifarsi gli occhi" est tourjours referé seulement à l'action de regarder une femme (ou un homme) qu'on trouve séduisant(e).


----------



## elwadi

Ciao, je vous rejoint à ce sujet là, j'ai entendu souvent l'expression "se rincer les yeux" et qui fait allusion regarder les belle femmes.


----------



## matoupaschat

Elwadi, si tu dis que tu vas te rincer *les yeux*, on comprend cela au sens propre, que tu as les yeux irrités et que tu vas y mettre de l'eau, un collyre, etc.


coolwop said:


> Non. "Rifarsi gli occhi" est tourjours referé seulement à l'action de regarder une femme (ou un homme) qu'on trouve séduisant(e).


Pour le sens figuré, dont parle *Coolwop* *(benvenuto )* on dit se rincer *l'oeil.*


----------



## coolwop

matoupaschat said:


> --cut-- *Coolwop* *(benvenuto )* --cut--*.*



Grazie!


----------

